# Ultrasound results, really scared now



## juliev (Feb 18, 2015)

So I posted yesterday about a nodule that was found on my thyroid. Here is the ultrasound report. Any insight would be appreciated.

Report:
Neck ultrasound findings:
The patient has asymmetric enlargement of the left lobe of her
thyroid.
No previous examination is available for comparison.
The thyroid is normal in echotexture. The right lobe measures 2.1
x 1.9 x 5.3 cm. The left lobe measures 1.9 x 1.9 x 4 cm.
No nodules are seen in the right lobe. A 5 mm macrocalcification
is present in the right lobe.
An exophytic homogeneous hypoechoic nodule arises from the
anterolateral aspect of the left lobe. It measures 29 x 26 x 40
mm. No calcifications are present within it. There is moderate
intranodular vascularity. It is well defined and sharply
marginated

Impression:
1. Dominant exophytic left thyroid nodule. It fulfills ATA
criteria for FNA.
Recommend endocrinology consult to discuss management.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Okay. Your next step should be to get a fine-needle aspiration (FNA) biopsy of that nodule. Endocrinologist? Maybe. But I'd be more tempted to make an appointment with an ENT (otolaryngologist) if I were you.

Don't agonize over this. First, it won't do you any good. Second, many of us here have been where you are now, and speaking for myself, I can look back and honestly say the entire ordeal was a major inconvenience, but not much else. I sympathize with what you're going through, but try not to worry too much. You will get through this.


----------



## juliev (Feb 18, 2015)

Thank you, I went down a dark hole last night. Stayed up late googling every term on that report, which was NOT good. My anxiety took over and it was bad. I am thinking that whether it is benign or not they will still want it out because of it's size (4 cm)? Also, what is with the microcalcifications in the right lobe with NO nodule? That confused me.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

They probably will suggest removal given the size, regardless of the result of the FNA. Sooner or later, a nodule of that size will start to cause trouble.

An ultrasound has lots of limitations. It's a good starting point but that micro calcification could be a tiny nodule they can't fully image or measure. Or, it could be damaged tissue.

Either way, I agree with Octavia. It's not worth your time or energy to freak out. If it is thyroid cancer, I (along with many, many other posters) can tell you that it's an inconvenience but not anything horrible or terrible. You will live a long, healthy life.


----------



## juliev (Feb 18, 2015)

I have been analyzing my body, I have tmd and it has been really bad the last year or so. Could this be related? I also have a sore spot on my jaw that I am obsessing about, lymph node? Jaw bone pain? This is so scary. I am trying really hard to not think about it most of the day.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

What's tmd?

I had a swollen lymph node right under my jaw before surgery and my doc said thyroid Cancer rarely travels "up." Mets to the jaw bone rarely happen for your basic thyroid cancer.


----------

